# Sticky  Care Sheet Index



## LinznMilly

Here you'll find a list of links which will take you to our care sheets;

Betta Spendens
Blue Ram Cichlid
Bristlenosed Plec
Dwarf Puffer fish
Neon Tetra
Pearl Gourami

Neocardina (shrimp species)

More will be added in time.


----------



## George Duke-Cohan

LinznMilly said:


> Here you'll find a list of links which will take you to our care sheets;
> 
> Betta Spendens
> Dwarf Puffer fish
> Neon Tetra
> 
> That's just a few to start with. More will be added in time.


I shall do some soon. Love this idea.


----------



## LinznMilly

George Duke-Cohan said:


> I shall do some soon. Love this idea.


Great.

If anyone else would like to do one (or more) just let me know, send me the link, and I'll add it to this index. This isn't something I can do alone.


----------



## George Duke-Cohan

LinznMilly said:


> Great.
> 
> If anyone else would like to do one (or more) just let me know, send me the link, and I'll add it to this index. This isn't something I can do alone.


Team work makes the dream work.


----------



## LinznMilly

Added a few more.


----------

